# Total noob looking for advise on softbox / lighting setup for clothing pics, purchase



## rx3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Im hoping to take professional clothing pictures for my online store, hopefully the finished product would look something like this: Gap.  

After doing some research on softboxes vs umbrellas, I think the softbox would be a better choice. I've looked at products like this Amazon.com: CowboyStudio 2275 Watt Digital Video Continuous Softbox Lighting Kit/Boom Set: Camera & Photo.  


My question to the forum is, with softbox lighting, a 2x-3x backlight to blow out the white background and bulbs such as these alzo's Amazon.com: ALZO Digital Full Spectrum Light Bulb - ALZO 45W Photo CFL 5500K 91 CRI, Daylight balanced, pure white light, 2800 Lumens, Case of 4: Home Improvement for lighting, will I be able to reproduce this picture with my point and shoot Sony DSC H90.  

Also, with the softbox filter, are the Alzo light necessary?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated and thank you so much for your replies.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 13, 2012)

If you're serious about getting "professional pictures," hire a pro.

Don't try to be a jack of all trades, you'll run yourself ragged.


----------



## rx3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input, but I have so many items low cost items to take pictures of its not economically viable to have a pro take that many pictures or come by every time I get a new item.  Im just trying to purchase the basics that will produce a marginally professional picture.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 13, 2012)

I have bought a few items from Alzo and have had very good results from them and their products have quality.  They have very good customer service and are quite knowledgeable.  I suggest to contact them directly to discuss your lighting needs & wants in combination with your gear. 

*Photography Equipment by ALZO Digital*


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2012)

rx3 said:


> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated...



I second what jowensphoto wrote.  It seems that there will be several newly-declared pros in your area who will work cheaply.  Get someone who understands lighting, composition, white balance, and is somewhat adept at post-production techniques.  If you have many items to photograph, the pro-rated cost for each one is going to be minimal.  Don't call someone in for one item.  Place some ads around, and view each portfolio with a critical eye.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2012)

The one thing you can't just purchase is the knowledge and skill required to use the various tools to produce high quality images.

It takes most professional product photographers about 3 years to get to the point they can produce consistant results when shooting a wide range of products.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 13, 2012)

^^Exactly.

You're going to be extremely frustrated trying to do this yourself. If you have any jewelry to be photographed, have a go at that first to see how hard it really is.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 24, 2012)

If you value your sanity, stay away from Cowboy Studios. 

Pure. Garbage.

And what you're wanting to do takes a ton of study and practice. It doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## godsotherson (Aug 15, 2012)

buying special lighting equipment will not make your photos better. Learn what the light does and how to make it work for you is the only way to get what you are looking for. It can be achieved with inexpensive non-photo lighting. Then after lots of trial and error you will get what you are looking for. Take a couple test shots and post them here so others can help address your needs. There is no way to guide you without seeing your work. After you figure out how to shoot one item, then similar ones will use similar set-up. 
good luck and enjoy the learning curve


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2012)

Oops. My bad.:blushing:


----------



## Jwestmorelandphoto (Aug 24, 2012)

you can do that shot in a daylight area, just make sure your lens is on an equal plane with the product (i created a soft board to shoot clothing on, sits at an angle so the product lays nicely, is covered in fabric, and i can pin to it, so it's foam core inside.  the camera and product are on the same plane, parallel to eachother, the camera angled down a bit to match the hproduct's angle.  since it's flat, no special effects needed (like 3d comp mannequin shots require).  Make sure your lighting is fairly even(can even be shot on a porch, in the shade, but with enough light to provide a good exposure).  These are like any other catalog shoot we do now, dropped out to a white background in photoshop using the pen tool or the magic lasso (i don't like the lasso, as it's not vector and if you have to ever blow the image up, the edges are jagged, but for web, it's sufficient).  You can absolutely do this.  Or you can hire someone by the hour.  A lot of times, they can shoot 20 images in an hour and you get away with paying like $5 per item.  it makes a huge difference with sales, having a clean product image that's across the board with all of your products.  But you can do it yourself without too much hassle and extra equipment.


----------

